

Books: Bits vs. Atoms - rudle
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2012/04/books-bits-vs-atoms.html

======
AndrewNCarr
tl;dr: eBooks have the potential to be a superior product by virtue of being
digital, but the current marketplace is shoveling crap that is inferior to the
printed editions, at higher prices. Also, DRM.

~~~
btian
Agreed. DRM has to go (there are good publishers that sell unprotected pdf but
not everyone does that). Princes have to come down as well. I have to say that
I absolutely love my Safari Books subscription, hopefully more publishers can
make their books available.

